# New Maple Table for 2cooler, "kapeetan"



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Clint, 

Most of the carpentry is done and your racetrack is soon to go into the finishing room. Just thought you might appreciate an update. Hopefully she will be ready for you this weekend. May all of your cards be live and your pots be monsters. (unless I play at your place, someday) heh heh

Thanks, Rick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks sweet. I looked at the plans on the internet you linked in past, but was unsure of several things on how it is done. You have done great. I too would like to make one for my son one day.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice work, but isn't that big hole in the middle going to be a problem? Or is that glass so you can see if anyone is holding a few cards under the table. LOL


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Looks sweet. I looked at the plans on the internet you linked in past, but was unsure of several things on how it is done. You have done great. I too would like to make one for my son one day.


 I'll be glad to help you with whatever you're unsure about. All you have to do is ask. And thanks for the kind words. The hardest parts of the whole shebang is gluing the 1" foam to and stretching and stapling the vinyl to the outer rail.

I have the original plans I used to get started in a .pdf file but I cannot upload them to 2cool. If you PM me your email address I will be glad to send them to you. I have made a several improvements to my tables since then.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, I will send my my email. How did you cut the rounded part and keep round? I see something in the background that is maybe a guide for a router or something? I think I would like to give one a try in the near future. You inspired me.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Stain applied and wiped down.*

Will start applying the coats of helmsmans spar polyurethane tomorrow. Do you prefer gloss or satin? I have both. It was gloss on the table you saw. If you don't answer this I am just going to use gloss....


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Thanks, I will send my my email. How did you cut the rounded part and keep round? I see something in the background that is maybe a guide for a router or something? I think I would like to give one a try in the near future. You inspired me.


I made a router trammel out of 1/4" red oak for the arcs and I use clamps and a straight edge for the straight cuts. I think I posted a photo of it in this forum a while back. May be able to find a picture of it with a search.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

For myself, I prefer the gloss. It brings bling!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Home made router trammel for the arcs.*

Made from 1/4" red oak. Small holes drilled at 1/2" increments, measured from edge of installed router straight bit. I use a finish nail in whichever hole I need to get the correct size arc/circle


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool!!!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Another update..*

Fourth coat of helmsman spar is drying as I type, legs are installed and I will cut the 5/8" plywood that sits below the padded playing surface today. May even be able to get the the foam and speed cloth glued and stapled into place.

Rick


----------



## kapeetan (May 27, 2009)

*my new poker table*

LOOKS GREAT!!!!

CAN'T WAIT TO

*"SHUFFLE UP AND DEAL"*


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Infield base sheet screwed into place*

1/4" volara foam and speed cloth will be attached after lunch.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*I can see the finish line.*

Almost complete except for the padded rail. 10 Man Maple with chocolate suited speed cloth.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice work BT!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very nice!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Clint,
Your table is loaded on my truck and ready to be delivered to you. I came by yesterday evening at about 5:30 to try to beat the rain in the forecast but you weren't around.

Thanks,
Rick

I think I'll go by houston hardwoods some day this week and buy a couple 5'x5' sheets of baltic birch and try building my first round table. May even try the cupholders in the rail too.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments, fellas.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding !

Anti Up !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now ..THAT is one good lookin' table, Rick...

Would almost be a pleasure for me to sit down at it and LOSE...as usual...


----------



## kapeetan (May 27, 2009)

*new poker table*

wow!!!!!

I was concearned about my new furniture piece passing the wife test.

no worries, it was her idea to put it in the dining room, all i can say is Mr. Wolfe makes a great looking table.

look forward to hosting my first game in the very near future

thanks again mr. Wolfe


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words, Clint. I'm glad it passed the wife test! ha ha


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------

